# personelle Sicherheit und maschinelle Sicherheit



## Piet0682 (19 August 2016)

Hallo Kollegen

Ich bin da mit meinem Verständnis was "personelle Sicherheit" und "maschinelle Sicherheit" im Rahmen des Volkswagen-Standards angeht etwas irritiert!
Vieleicht kann mich ein erfahrener Konstrukteur oder Sicherheitsbeauftragter, der sich in diesem Milieu auskennt weiterhelfen.

Schlüsselschalter E2 wird als Überbrückung der personellen Sicherheit bezeichnet.
Schlüsselschalter E7 wird als Überbrückung der maschinellen Sicherheit bezeichnet.
Nun haben wir einen Schutzbereich indem 2 Roboter ihr Werk verrichten. Dieser Schutzbereich ist komplett einhehaust und mit einer Schutztür versehen.
Aktuelle Lage an der Anlage ist, das es einen E7 gibt und für jeden Roboter jeweils einen E2-Schlüssel, um den Roboter in der Zelle zu verfahren. Müsste es nicht genau anders herum sein?
Müsste die Anzahl der Überbrückungseinrichtungen (E2) nicht an der Anzahl der Schutzbereiche bzw. Schutztüren zugeordnet werden?

gruß
Piet


----------



## theanni (19 August 2016)

So wie es deine Kollegen gemacht haben ist es richtig!

Jetzt die Antwortfrage!
Wenn ich den Robby bei offener Tür verfahre ist das welche Sicherheit? genau E2
Um zu verhindern das 2 Robby´s von von je 1 Mann gleichzeitig verfahren werden ist welche Sicherheit? genau E2, deswegen jeder seinen Schalter.

Um ein zB: Zylinder zu bewegen MUSS in jedem Fall der Schutzkreis IO sein.
Nun ist die Station verklemmt, es muss aber auf jeden Fall dieser Zylinder sich zuerst bewegen der eigendlich als letztes dran ist. Welche Sicherheit? genau E7
Brauch man für jeden Zylinder, Achse usw einen E7? Nein den brauch man pro Schutzkreis.


----------



## Piet0682 (19 August 2016)

Ok. Aber das beantwortet doch noch nicht meine Frage. Wenn ich den roboter in Hand Verfahren möchte, ohne den Schutzbereich zu betreten, Dank brauch ich auch keine personenbezogenen Sicherheiten zu überbrücken. Sondern nur maschinelle. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piet0682 (19 August 2016)

theanni schrieb:


> So wie es deine Kollegen gemacht haben ist es richtig!
> 
> Jetzt die Antwortfrage!
> Wenn ich den Robby bei offener Tür verfahre ist das welche Sicherheit? genau E2
> ...






Piet0682 schrieb:


> Ok. Aber das beantwortet doch noch nicht meine Frage. Wenn ich den roboter in Hand Verfahren möchte, ohne den Schutzbereich zu betreten, Dank brauch ich auch keine personenbezogenen Sicherheiten zu überbrücken. Sondern nur maschinelle. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Es wird doch, solange die schutztüre/n zu ist/sind, keine personelle Sicherheit gefährdet!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk





Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## theanni (22 August 2016)

Roboter von außen in Hand verfahren ist nicht zulässig!
Gibts auch eine Norm drüber, bei "alten" Geräten ist es noch möglich!
Die "neuen" werten den Betriebsartenwahlschalter der Handbediengerätes aus.

ein zB.: Der Roboter greift von Hand über den geschlossenen Schutzzaun und ... .
OK! jetzt steht er 10m weit weg. Aber es gibt halt auch Anwendungen wo er dicht am Zaun steht und die Beschaltung soll überall gleich und sicher sein.

Und noch etwas:


> Ok. Aber das beantwortet doch noch nicht meine Frage. Wenn ich den  roboter in Hand Verfahren möchte, ohne den Schutzbereich zu betreten,  Dank brauch ich auch keine personenbezogenen Sicherheiten zu  überbrücken. Sondern nur maschinelle. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Es wird  doch, solange die schutztüre/n zu ist/sind, keine personelle Sicherheit  gefährdet!



Das war nicht deine erste Frage!


----------



## stevenn (23 August 2016)

ich kann euch beiden leider gar nicht folgen. Was heißt z.b. _"Roboter von außen *in* Hand verfahren...?", "Der Roboter greift von Hand über den geschlossenen Schutzzaun und ... ."? "Jetzt die Antwortfrage?"._
Was soll post #4?
Ich denke es geht anderen auch so, sonst hättet ihr schon mehrere Antworten. Vielleicht hilft eine Zeichnung oder so (natürlich nur wenn ihr andere Antworten wollt)
aber allgemein, eine Bezeichnung "personelle Sicherheit überbrücken" ist nicht gut gewählt. Sicherheitseinrichtungen werden nicht überbrückt.Es werden vielleicht für die BA 1 und BA 2 unterschiedliche Sicherheitseinrichtung verwendet.


----------

